# MAC lipliner to go with Cyber?



## thekatalyst (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd like to know what MAC has to offer, but this is one of my "I really want to wear this lipstick constantly, but the color combined with my crazy pale skin will probably scare people more than I would like" lipsticks, so I wouldn't mind hearing a few cheaper options either


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: lipliner to go with Cyber?*

From MAC I'd suggest Nightmoth.

I'm pretty sure NYX has a similar colour, though the name escapes me at the moment. >.<


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: lipliner to go with Cyber?*

Vino Mayb


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: lipliner to go with Cyber?*

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Mar 7, 2010)

I like it with Velvetella Cremestick Liner.


----------



## Caderas (Mar 8, 2010)

I've seen others use Vino, Nightmoth, and Currant with it!  I'm sure Velvetella would be gorgeous as well  <3


----------



## lilibat (Mar 8, 2010)

I use permaplum which isn't actually a lip liner but so far it's looks best of those I have tried.


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 8, 2010)

NYX Slim Lip pencils in Prune or Deep Purple are great alternatives to MAC!


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks everyone, I'm probably gonna go for the NYX first, and then go for night moth if it's a look I can put into permanent rotation


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 11, 2010)

Revlon have a really good dupe for Cyber - I can't tell the difference between them.

Its called VaVa Violet I think - Im not at home so I can't be positive but I really like it


----------

